# Rolls-Royce Merlin for sale



## Colin1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Has this guy been sniffing avgas? It's just scrap, it's not even a viable basis for a rebuild.
Surely £2,500 is a cuckoo price? Hmmm, no bids...

Rolls Royce Merlin Engine ? Spitfire ? No reserve on eBay (end time 18-Jan-10 12:26:23 GMT)


----------



## Geedee (Jan 16, 2010)

3 to 4 hundred is a nearer price !

And I'll have some of what he's been taking as well !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2010)

No kidding Gary.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the guy is off his medication. It would cost a small fortune to rebuild. 

Now if it was still hooked to the "Spit" !!!!

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 16, 2010)

" Condition: Used "

Obviously this fellas hasn't seen December Aeroplane with the article on the Merlin rebuilders in the UK, according to them the supply seems more than plentiful.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2010)

I wonder if the garden comes with it.....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 17, 2010)

Never mind with it, the bloody garden is in it! 

Stupidity of some people these days, 'gee if its old its worth the earth!'


----------

